# dirty glass pics



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you not have any other fish?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah, but these are the only ones i really like. bahahahah


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Love the fish what are they?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Exodons (Exodon Paradoxus)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How many are in the tank? Theres like 50 in one pic. Is it one spawn?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

idk, around 100 or so in that tank. maybe more. i have my shoal split between 2 tanks and a pond. around 300 all together


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Are you going to give some of those away? The tank looks overstocked as it is...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

by traditional standards, this tank is WAY overstocked. however thanks to its ridiculous amount of filtration, and religious maintenance schedule, they are absolutely fine.
it also has a lot to do with the shoaling characteristics of this specific species.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

whats the point to the name of this thread?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

ummm.... its pretty straight forward. 

the glass of the tank is dirty (as is the inside of the tank until tomorrow).... and i took pictures.
didnt think there was any confusion of what "dirty glass" is


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

yea....his tank's glass is dirty!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

well, thanks to the earthquake that just happened in chile, our islands are on tsunami warning, so it looks like i will have all day to clean my tanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

theyre talking about 10-15' waves 8minutes apart for anywhere up to 6hours. starting at 11:19am (just about 5 hours from now)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

oh man! not good!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah the tank looks sooo dirty, oh wait it doesn't, but way to take pride in the uncleanliness of your tank, have fun cleaning your "dirty glass"


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i have. it was fun, but now im watching the tsunami coverage on the news. ill get back to it soon.
mostly its just the outside. but i have my python glass cleaner.


----------

